# Are you currently employed?



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Are you currently employed?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - I only infreuqently deal with customers.
I am a software engineer.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm unemployed. I am looking for a job though.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

yes and no customers, thank god


----------



## Chris1987 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes im employed but i hardly ever need to speak to customers (thank god) 
Im a mechanic in a main dealer


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No job nor school since college graduation in May 1995. 14 years & 4 months of nothing.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Yes and I deal with patients every single day.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Not employed but I go to school and work with people all day.


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm self employed. Go eBay! I'm also in school.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm employed part time and deal with the public, but it's all through email. I don't have to deal with anyone face to face.

I occasionally fill in at my stepmom's lottery booth and deal with an onslaught of customers there. I like it -- usually I'm OK handling people if it's for work and the 'social contact' stays at a professional level.


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/unemployed-4-now/

Just putting it out there, the awesome group that doesn't discuss anything


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Yes, but I don't deal with any "customers." I deal with all kinds of folks who call and email me and hound me occasionally and ask dumb questions or are just plain dumb.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Unemployed, if I wasnt pregnant and being forced to do something full time and my partner didnt work, I would be looking.. but I think I have a right to lay on the couch right now. Might not later. But give me my last 6 months of pure laziness pahleez!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Unemployed as of last Friday at 3 p.m.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im emloyed and seldom deal with patients. its the job of my other coworkers to deal with tme.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

unfortunately


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes and yes


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Employed, and I often deal with customers. It's definitely the hardest part of my job.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Employed and deal with clients often enough.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Employed for the next month at least, won't be dealing with customers though.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Yes, but no customers.


----------



## Hoofservant (Apr 15, 2009)

Employed and I work retail, so yes, I deal with customers. Too much. Way too much.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Self-employed. Lots of dealing with "customers" and making phone calls. Sucks to be me. Better than nothing, though... 'cause I don't think I'd ever make it past an interview.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

yes and i get to deal with customers and parts vendors and phones all day. sometimes even get to drive customers home. you'd think after 4 years it would get easier, but it hasn't.


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah network administrator & support generally only deal with other staff, very rare for me to need to talk to a client.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Unemployed as of yesterday; that job lasted 3 days though.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Ospi said:


> Employed for the next month at least, won't be dealing with customers though.


ohhh hence malaysia


----------



## g1gglez (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm unemployed because I quit my job. My SA got the best of me so I couldn't go back. I quit 2 jobs in the last month because of SA. I need to find a work at home job.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

You're unemployed if you're currently looking for a job. If you gave up you're just a piece of sh*t.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I wish, I want a part time job when i'm not at lectures but don't know which little job I could do.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Rufus said:


> You're unemployed if you're currently looking for a job. If you gave up you're just a piece of sh*t.


This isn't very productive.


----------



## imgettingbetter (May 24, 2010)

I'm a volunteer for a Christian organisation Op shop, and deal with customers regularly, it got to me at the start of it all, I used to panic, break out into hot flushes and shiver.... But I think I've become accustomed to dealing customers since then, and I am genuinely glad to have forced myself to become a volunteer worker, because it has helped me so much in terms of overcoming my fear of social interaction. I still have S.A, but hey there's no point in complaining and whining about the condition without forcing oneself to try and beat it..


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I write for a local newspaper. And I'm forced to interact with people. They're not customers, but they're still people. And people are social creatures. 

*sigh*


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Rufus said:


> You're unemployed if you're currently looking for a job. If you gave up you're just a piece of sh*t.


You're a real class act.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

I yell at customers all day long. They yell at me and I yell back louder at them. My job involves a lot of yelling for the sake of yelling.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ sounds like a good balance with this forum.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

No. I'm thinking of volunteering first and and then getting a job.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Self-employed and deal with customers only via email, which isn't so bad.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

So unemployed it hurts. Ow! ****! Ow!


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

Yep, and my job is heavy on the people interaction. I try to push myself into jobs that require this kind of exposure. I've been at this one for about a month now and it can be extremely nerve-wracking at times, but I think it's worth it. I was a mess at first, but the improvement I've seen in myself in just the past couple of weeks makes me glad I took it.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I deal with elderly clients and I love it!


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

caflme said:


> Unemployed as of last Friday at 3 p.m.


 you and me are in the same boat i lost my job last wednesday as well as my house because the owner sold it and i cant find rent that is cheap enough for me to live
I feel ur frustration

also I live in the city in the top 20 in the US for unemployment


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> I deal with elderly clients and I love it!


Like a retirement home?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> Like a retirement home?


Nursing home. They are so great full when you do something for them!


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Not employed, but I work a lot as a student. I will work 85 hours this week. This does not include hours I need to spend studying, which is usually 10-20/week. 

It is exhausting, I am envious of people who work 40-50 hrs a week. That leaves time for hobbies/outside interests.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yes but part time/not many hours & no customers. 
I could never deal with customers.


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

I am new here and I am unemployed. I am almost 35 and my work history sucks. I am basically unemployable because of SA and not being able to hold a job longer than 6 months since 2007. My field was accounting and finance but always office politics , depression , adhd led to my downfall and getting fired. Unemployment benefits were never contested. What should I do since I feel incapable of getting another job anywhere. I have 2 degrees one is an advanced degree in a technical field

What do you do when you can't even get an interview. I am not In my 20s where this type of stuff is forgiven


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep only for the past week or so, i was lucky to get it as the amount of people who applied was crazy, as fer the work - well its actually ok, it is a bit monotonous but i'm only in training at the mo, which suits me perfectly cos i get full wages and if i manage to **** up i can't get into trouble, hehe! 

There's loadsa peeps where i work so i have forced myself to interact more with others than i have with previous jobs. So far so good, i havent paniked over heading into the crowded canteen, and hopefully that won't change.

Oh and payday is tommorrow so at the moment i'm bound to be happy about me job!


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes, and I interact more with plants than with people.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

As of Saturday: no. =(


----------



## Nomad326 (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm employed and I'm glad I have to deal with people only for the first half of my shift. After that I'm the only person at work which is a big relief. I work as a security guard.


----------



## GUESS WHO (Jun 1, 2010)

never working again, the new government can starve me to death if it likes.

i wont know the difference.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

unemployed on disability


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

No but I'm looking for a job. I have an interview at a restaurant next week for a busser position.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Employed. Deal with customers frequently. I'm a NOC technician.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Employed full time, deal with customers often. I dont know for how much longer though, I've about reached my breaking point for other reasons...not sure what the future will bring.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes, and all we deal with is customers—Chipotle.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

LOL what a bunch of lazy bums on this site (myself included)!


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Unemployed bum. Hopefully not for long, have an interview tomorrow and tonight I'm applying for a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

kinda... I'm a babysitter. Not sure if that really qualifies as being employed though.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Recently unemployed. I used to deal with customers on a daily basis.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Aloysius said:


> kinda... I'm a babysitter. Not sure if that really qualifies as being employed though.


It's a job if you get paid for it. That's what i do too, for now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Employed and deal with customers on the rare occasion. That's still the biggest challenge for me, picking up the phone and calling a customer/supplier for information, it still can take me up to 6 hours of procrastination before I either call them or lie about calling them to my superiors with some excuse as to why I do not have the information I was aiming for. Though thankfully I rarely do the latter, but it's still a nightmare for me.

Damn phone!!!!!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'm marginally employed. No customer dealings.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> Unemployed bum. Hopefully not for long, have an interview tomorrow and tonight I'm applying for a bunch of stuff.


 Got the job, start monday. Not the greatest job ever so I'll keep looking in the meantime but it sure is better than nothing.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

unemployed.


----------

